# USB Not Recognized in any USB Port? Help pls



## Deepaks (Jul 6, 2010)

I Have Compaq Laptop running Windows 7. When I Connect My Nokia E71 to my laptop via data cable, it shows usb not recognized while mobile displays "Connected in PC Suite Mode" and not working in any other mode. till yesterday it was working well. I tried new data cable but nothing worked. What is the problem? is it in mobile? is my phone's usb jack faulty, if it is then what should i do?


----------



## asingh (Jul 6, 2010)

It happens on my E50 also. The jack on the phone does not fit properly. You would need to fiddle with it. Make sure the connection on the phone bottom is tight. That causes this issue. Quite a pain honestly.


----------



## VarDOS (Jul 6, 2010)

the same happens with my Nokia 7210 Supernova. Mine was a virus problem.


----------



## anand_nayyar (Jul 6, 2010)

First of all check your device in some other computer and check that there is no problem with phone and data cable as it is the better option to get secured with the phone hardware...

after checking now its time to check the computer just go to device driver and see the options what is happening over there and see what options appear there

and also scan the computer with some antivirus and try to update the motherboard drivers from the manufacturer's website it will be done...

I hope it will be done now

for further querries just mail to : anand_nayyar@yahoo.co.in


----------



## Soumyajit (Jul 7, 2010)

I had a similar problem. When i connected the mobile on a different PC it worked fine with the same data cable.
I was told that my USB 2.0 driver had got corrupted. Since I could not find the driver, the problem could not be sorted out.
But thereafter, my PC developed a problem, and i was forced to reformat and reload Win XP.... and the mobile started working !!!


----------

